# 2-10-0 for sale, needs work



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?ahid=3001&aid=94734&lid=24501164&title=Decapod

Several other goodies in the same auction. I'd sure love that Pullman! Nowhere to put it, and no way to move it, but those are minor details. 

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/catalog.asp?aid=94734&gl=1003#1003


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

But will they run on our 45mm track? Are they 1.20.3 or 1.29?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

This crane would be handy...










Andrew


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

CliffyJ said:


> https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?ahid=3001&aid=94734&lid=24501164&title=Decapod
> 
> Several other goodies in the same auction. I'd sure love that Pullman! Nowhere to put it, and no way to move it, but those are minor details.
> 
> https://www.proxibid.com/asp/catalog.asp?aid=94734&gl=1003#1003


Cliffy, you just need a little larger lot so you can start modeling in 1:1


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Dirk has land. We could pitch in and buy it for him


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

And it would only need a short siding to get it from the UP mainline to his layout.

Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So..Chuck..!?
Would that be like a "interchange" ... or a " branchline"..??

You guys are too Phun!!

LOL... steam town - AZ...
... throw in a H.W. car with that steamer....


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe a branch line, with a wye and some passing sidings.

Chuck


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, I'd pitch in my $20 for Dirk to have it!
The bid's still at $100...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

You'll have to get UP to donate transportation this direction!!

Don't free git the huge lift'n crane...


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Dirk,

You ready to go from battery power to live steam?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd ask for a test drive before bidding!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Make your siding long enough for the Pullman Dirk. You could make a hotel outta that thing.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I suggested the wye because you will need to turn the engine. It will need to be roasted evenly. In the Arizona sun one side would be over done before the other is medium rare.

Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Eric...looks like I'll need at least a fireman, several Steam mechanics, an oiler or two..
A dispatcher... a track crew! A Conductor.. a few stewards...a hostess..
A RailRoad super...shop foreman. ...just ta get started. .

Pick one....pass it on!!


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

That thing looks kind of like one of those old Russian Decapods that USRA fobbed off on the 
American RRs after the gov't embargoed them when the Commies took over Russia in 1918... 
Most of the US RRs didn't want those things at all, but everybody got a dose... Kind of surprised 
to see someone had one built in 1928 when there were plenty to be had from all the RRs that 
had been stuck with them...
Paul R...


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

SD90WLMT said:


> Eric...looks like I'll need at least a fireman, several Steam mechanics, an oiler or two..
> A dispatcher... a track crew! A Conductor.. a few stewards...a hostess..
> A RailRoad super...shop foreman. ...just ta get started. .
> 
> Pick one....pass it on!!


LOL. I'll take any of those jobs, just as long as I get to blow the whistle every now and then 

I also noticed engineer wasn't listed, you all ready claim that one?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thunk I got wrangled n tagged fer the Engineer seat...
Sorry....equal time...
... job rotational cycles...
..add a time share managers hat to the flog!!
...n a time keeper.!

Job list a growing...

Whats the bid now!
Cliffy got UP online fer the big move!

;-)
.....send track crew back for siding...needs a turnout too!!
.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Still $100 Dirk. 
In case you're interested in getting an early bid in, there's a big handy orange button that says "Bid now $110." 
Bargain!

Sadly, a scrapper will probably pick it up...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Huuuum looks like I'll apply for track crew. Later RJD


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

W3NZL said:


> Kind of surprised to see someone had one built in 1928 when there were plenty to be had from all the RRs that had been stuck with them...
> Paul R...


but the railroads that had them were already using them!  so if you wanted one in 1928, you had to have a new one built.. there weren't *unsold* Russian decopods sitting around in 1928 that were still looking for new homes..

PRR alone built 598 decopods between 1916 and 1923.

Scot


----------

